# ESxP and ESP



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Is there a connection?


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Se dominant types going beyond the external 5 senses? A "breaking the limit" of sorts that manifests as potent Ni? I 'm not sure.. I'd have to look into it more.


----------



## ENTrePenuer (Jun 12, 2010)

No.
Not in any way, sense form or fashion.

Ni is the function for ESP


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I sometimes have those dreams, where I can actually dream of a future moment, and not realise it until that moment occurs. 
It's a very strange feeling, which I do not understand.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Lol that's self-fulfilling prophecy.. you did the action because your brain wanted you to... don't think you should get any of the credit


----------



## Nessie (Jan 6, 2012)

arsenal92 said:


> Lol that's self-fulfilling prophecy.. you did the action because your brain wanted you to... don't think you should get any of the credit


Why self-fulfilling? Content of dreams wasnt specified at all......it could be as well issues, which isnt possible to influence the way you are suggesting. Just coincidence. Or instinct.

I dont put much of credit in believing in "sixth sense" and also not in denying instincts. We are still a bit of animals, like it or not. Instinct is quicker than rational step-by-step analysis of situation.


----------



## HighClassSavage (Nov 29, 2012)

firedell said:


> I sometimes have those dreams, where I can actually dream of a future moment, and not realise it until that moment occurs.
> It's a very strange feeling, which I do not understand.


I've heard of this from numerous Se doms, including my ESFP father. What I'd guess the reason for such a thing is that your subconscious is picking up on patterns that are only made available to you when you are sleeping, the time when you are most in touch with your subconscious. Ni Doms are basically always in that state only since Se suppresses Ni, Se Doms most likely can only 'use' their Ni when they're asleep. Well, more like their Ni is more effective when sleeping. 

Kind of funny, my father says this happens to him all the time but he doesn't like telling anyone because he thinks people will think he's crazy.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

There has never been any evidence for ESP.

There is plenty of evidence of the various ways people misconstrue and misremembered their observations.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

as an ExFP I have Pi dreams , and yeah I often do something in real life that i realize was in the dream i had the night before
and i also have dreams and attribute tons of meaning and faith to them


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, if you think of ESP in non paranormal terms and simply as a manifestation of inferior Ni , l would bet there is.

An ESxP is probably more likely to verbalize instances of the Ni related ESP like events, not to mention they may be powerful in some way as the function is in lower order.

So l don't get too bent out of shape about 'evidence' and proof, it all depend so the way one defines the paranormal IMO. lt can be discussed rationally as a topic with all the spook removed.

Outside of "The range of normal experience or scientific explanation''...not so crazy, really.

l just don't find it all that interesting to talk about, l guess although l think it's perfectly possible but needs to be approached differently. l think the SP's l know either think l've never thought about it or would be skeptical.

Meanwhile my ENFJ cousin was talking my ear off about PH iso electricity last night. l _really_ have nothing to contribute to that discussion.


----------



## uncertain (May 26, 2012)

CasuallyBelligerent said:


> What I'd guess the reason for such a thing is that your subconscious is picking up on patterns that are only made available to you when you are sleeping, the time when you are most in touch with your subconscious.


I have had that kind of dreams, too. What later happened in real life is exactly the same (for just a moment or two though.) How do you explain that exact sameness?


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

uncertain said:


> I have had that kind of dreams, too. What later happened in real life is exactly the same (for just a moment or two though.) How do you explain that exact sameness?


Either recurring dreams are entering a real life place that existed once or still does (see later theory offered) and you keep visiting it. What if between dream lands there's a small infinity (lol) of black space like between two slides of a TV show, like the skipping of a heart beat. Waking Life (the film) brought me to believing more in the power of dreams. 

I also think it is possible that we've already existed, are all already dead and are simultaneous with the playing out of everything else.


----------



## SuperSoaker (Aug 19, 2013)

CasuallyBelligerent said:


> I've heard of this from numerous Se doms, including my ESFP father. What I'd guess the reason for such a thing is that your subconscious is picking up on patterns that are only made available to you when you are sleeping, the time when you are most in touch with your subconscious. Ni Doms are basically always in that state only since Se suppresses Ni, Se Doms most likely can only 'use' their Ni when they're asleep. Well, more like their Ni is more effective when sleeping.
> 
> Kind of funny, my father says this happens to him all the time but he doesn't like telling anyone because he thinks people will think he's crazy.


That's actually really interesting, because I used to have those dreams (before I was 20), which kind of makes sense in what you write there.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Can you all support or refute my nascent "Inferior function dreams" @dulcinea mentioned she has more vivid thoughts, more sensory (correct me if im putting other words in ya text box) dreams, and with me, i feel like mine begin to connect pieces of my life i didn't see connected otherwise.

This thread as testament, there's a whole lot of ESxP psychosis on the rumor boards so i'd like to elucidate the nature of theesee happenings

do IxFPs have Te dreams? do they organize, do work, achieve great success in dreams?
do IxTPs have great renown or perhaps, find with someone a love they thought unreal?
do ok
you get it


----------

